# Would you get a plastic surgery?



## NoGame (May 16, 2014)

Hello!
Would you get a plastic surgery if you have the money?  What type of plastic sugery and why? 
Also, what do you believe about celebrities that get so many plastic surgeries/tattoos nowadays? Not that I have something against. There are tons of celebrities that look better after plastic surgeries (like Linda Evans, even if she's old), but there are also tons of celebrities (older ones), that look worse after plastic surgeries - Jocelyn Wildenstein (here is a picture), Elsa Patton (here is a picture), etc.

Also, would you get plastic surgeries when you're old? Should there be an age limit for plastic surgeries?


----------



## Cariad (May 16, 2014)

No, no and no. Tbh it often looks horrible unless it's to sort out some deformality.


----------



## NoGame (May 16, 2014)

MissNoodle said:


> No, no and no. Tbh it often looks horrible unless it's to sort out some deformality.



Thanks for your opinion. I agree with you.


----------



## Kildor (May 16, 2014)

No. It's kinda just wrong, in my opinion. People are better the way they are. Even if they think they look below average.


----------



## hemming1996 (May 16, 2014)

No. I don't need plastic surgery to look ''pretty''.


----------



## jiheishou (May 16, 2014)

I don't know what kind of surgery I would have in particular, but I'm open to the idea and I fully support others doing what they want to and with their bodies. There are so many combinations of religious, psychological/emotional, cultural, physical, and social reasons that go into the decision that we as outsiders just don't know/can't possibly understand.


----------



## debinoresu (May 16, 2014)

no (unless trans surgeries count, but im just planning on breast removal so it prob doesnt) and I wont judge anyone who decides to. I wont encourage it, but I wont shame them for it after they already did it.


----------



## NoGame (May 16, 2014)

jiheishou said:


> I don't know what kind of surgery I would have in particular, but I'm open to the idea and I fully support others doing what they want to and with their bodies. There are so many combinations of religious, psychological/emotional, cultural, physical, and social reasons that go into the decision that we as outsiders just don't know/can't possibly understand.



Pretty deep. I liked what you said. Of course, in my opinion anyone can do whatever they want with their body, as long as they don't harm others ;-)


----------



## hanzy (May 16, 2014)

No, even though there are obviously things I wish I could change about my features I would never go through with plastic surgery. I think it's a complete waste of money since generally I think people look worse after they've had it. Obviously I'm not against other people having it, I just think a lot of good looking people have it who don't need it, then they end up looking fake.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 16, 2014)

Nope, I just wish people would accept themselves, but I guess it makes them feel more confident so idk.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2014)

I wouldn't get anything done (I'm happy with how I look - nothing that cosmetics won't fix) but I don't have any reason to be against anyone else getting plastic surgery. If that's what it takes for them to be happy with themselves then so be it. It's their choice.


----------



## Ashtot (May 16, 2014)

I've been wanting to get my buns tightened up.


----------



## Yui Z (May 16, 2014)

Nah. I'd use the money for something more productive than to look fake. Even when I turn old, I still wouldn't want to as we're here to grow old. Nothing lasts forever and you could be the prettiest/most handsome person alive, but one day you'll lose that appearance. Plastic surgery is just fake, and (in my opinion) should be used for severe cases ~ not just for someone who was a face-lift and bigger boobs.

That's why I think personality/attitude etc is more important. If you have a horrible attitude/personality, then what'll be left when you turn old and grey? The elderly can be just as graceful or good looking anyway.


----------



## oak (May 16, 2014)

Most people after plastic surgery look awful, I feel bad :/ I'm open to the idea & if others wanna do it, by all means go ahead. I wouldn't mind having my fat sucked out lol, even though I know that never works positively in the long run,


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 16, 2014)

no, God created us in the best way♥
and when people meddle with God's creation, honestly, they look ugliER


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 16, 2014)

I like myself the way I am and the parts of me that aren't perfect just add to who I am, and besides I don't like that people can just hide what they really look like in general it just seems shallow to me. But, just because I don't like it personally doesn't mean I believe I should be able to control what others do with their life.


----------



## Brackets (May 16, 2014)

I think it might be one of those things where if you start, you can't stop. If you 'correct' one of your bad (in your mind) features, you might go looking for more things to fix. People should be happy with how they are, though it's easier said than done.

Edit OH and yes I think it's nice that people have little quirks about their faces - like I have 2 missing incisors which make my canines look quite prominent and pointy, and my boyfriend and friends say its cute :3 I wish people didn't always try to look the same


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> I've been wanting to get my buns tightened up.


I love your style, dude.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 16, 2014)

Eww, no!


----------



## Gingersnap (May 16, 2014)

There are some parts of my body I have grown to hate, but they can be improved on by exercising. So no, I'd rather not get plastic surgery.


----------



## Celes (May 16, 2014)

In my opinion, plastic surgery is pointless. Personally, I think it makes people look fake, and it is fake. I would rather use the money on something thats more enjoyable. x3


----------



## Brackets (May 16, 2014)

By the way, you should probably say cosmetic surgery not plastic, as most plastic surgery is reconstruction or for burns etc, not cosmetic


----------



## MayorAriana (May 16, 2014)

heck no haha you should just be happy w who you are!!! uou


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2014)

Yes I plan on getting plastic surgery but not until I am 30


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

I look bad already, but with that I'd look MUCH worse.


----------



## Hot (May 16, 2014)

I personally wouldn't. If others want to, it's pretty sad in my opinion but I'm not against it (If they don't have any real problems with their body, that is).


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Yes I plan on getting plastic surgery but not until I am 30


Yeah but dude you are pretty handsome already, don't fudge that up man.

Unless it's for your buns


----------



## JellyDitto (May 16, 2014)

Heck no, not unless I got into some sort of accident that really jacked up my face.


----------



## Flyffel (May 16, 2014)

I don't need (or want) plastic surgery in my current state. If half of my face got burned off or something, then yeah, ofc I would get some if it was free.


debinoresu said:


> no (unless trans surgeries count, but im just planning on breast removal so it prob doesnt) and I wont judge anyone who decides to. I wont encourage it, but I wont shame them for it after they already did it.


Is this a joke...? Of course it counts. That... _is_... plastic surgery...


noahmeow said:


> Most people after plastic surgery look awful, I feel bad :/





FoxWolf64 said:


> I look bad already, but with that I'd look MUCH worse.


@these and may other comments in this thread:
Wow, that's way rude. Have you ever thought about that you only get to see and notice the failed, pointless and totally exaggerated surgeries? Medical surgery and ordinary fixes really can enhance a body.


----------



## kite (May 16, 2014)

I would get plastic surgery if I had damage to my face. But as I am now? No.

I don't think plastic surgery is pointless either, as I have read in a post.

People have gone under plastic surgery because they were born with facial deformities and wanted to change their features to appear just as normal as any other person in society or people with facial damage as a result of an accident would disagree that plastic surgery is pointless.

Plastic surgery is not just there for vanity purposes, but it is also there as an opportunity for people able to move on with their lives without hearing as much slander about themselves in public as they would if they did not go under plastic surgery.

I wanted to put that out there, and yes, in the end it _is_ to look better. That's the point.

But even though there are people who spend their money for facial surgery despite not having a deformity... probably has a lot of money and would most likely laugh in our faces too.


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

I would because I'm extremely ugly. But it's really expensive.


----------



## Capella (May 17, 2014)

Probably not


----------



## Zeiro (May 17, 2014)

there's no fixing this mess


----------



## Darumy (May 17, 2014)

No. I thought about it once because my sister would be all up for it, but haha, it's kind of weird reasoning but I wouldn't want to um get intimate with a plastic face. So I wouldn't change mine!

Of course, if other people do, that's totes their decision and none of my business. But as shallow as it is, loving a face that was cut apart and reassembled before is something that unnerves me.


I can't tell if I'm pretty or ugly in any case, though I do admit I get bored of seeing my face a lot; ahhah


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah but dude you are pretty handsome already, don't fudge that up man.
> 
> Unless it's for your buns


yes its for my buns
im only gonna do it for a touch up. i got my lips done and they turned out fine so im sure a small touch up on my face would go well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> there's no fixing this mess



dont b so down on urself u r not a mess


----------



## Jakerz (May 17, 2014)

No, I mean it has just ruined a lot of people and most of the time people get addicted to it and look fake and its just eh


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> No, I mean it has just ruined a lot of people and most of the time people get addicted to it and look fake and its just eh



fake is good look tho imo


----------



## Mariah (May 17, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> No, I mean it has just ruined a lot of people and most of the time people get addicted to it and look fake and its just eh


I'd rather be fake and beautiful than ugly and real.


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> no, God created us in the best way♥
> and when people meddle with God's creation, honestly, they look ugliER



I'm twitching.

Honestly, I'm kind of surprised about the reactions to cosmetic/plastic surgery in general, not just to you.

I wouldn't do it. But I mean, if somebody else wants to do it, hell it's their body. If you do something dumb, that's on you.


----------



## Jakerz (May 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> fake is good look tho imo


----------



## Saturniidae (May 17, 2014)

I would like to get some work done someday. More like getting more tattoos and sub-dermal implants etc.. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that. You're the only one living inside your body and  if you're not comfortable in it and have the opportunity to change it until you're happy then why not?  I don't really see it as "plastic surgery" to me, it's more like modifications. Modify things to make it better for yourself. I don't really believe in the whole "accept yourself as your are" thing. I mean, if you are happy the way you are that's fine. But if you aren't, then you shouldn't "force" yourself to live that way if you can change. I really feel that life should be about the pursuit of happiness. You don't really have to accept yourself if you don't like it. PEOPLE SHOULD ACCEPT YOU. ^__^  Also there's so many reasons why people get plastic surgery and modifications. Whether religious or for better health. whatever the reason, people should accept their choices.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> sweg



that's one photo made to look bad, just like when in make up/cover up commercials. the 'before' look always has them looking sad and bored, and the 'after' photo always has them smiling... you really cant judge before and after photos when they're i different poses.
im sure there are pics out there where whoever that is looks perfectly fine with her surgery. not to mention she's like 20 in the first pic and like 50 in the last pic??? how can you compare that


----------



## Jakerz (May 17, 2014)

I mean I don't think minor plastic surgery is bad but I don't think people should go around redoing their face and stuff everyone was made to look how they look so I mean I won't look down upon you for it but I also wouldn't support it ... if that makes sens


----------



## Diamondarcadia (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't do it because I am scared of being put to sleep and cut up if I can help it O.O Other than absolutely necessary surgeries to fix burns/broken bones/etc,etc there's no way I'd voluntarily pay someone upwards of 15,000$ to cut me open. Nuu


----------



## Gandalf (May 17, 2014)

I had surgery for a deviated septum so technically that counts as a nose job?


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

Unless I really needed it for a medical purpose no thanks.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'm twitching.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of surprised about the reactions to cosmetic/plastic surgery in general, not just to you.
> 
> I wouldn't do it. But I mean, if somebody else wants to do it, hell it's their body. If you do something dumb, that's on you.



I didn't say people shouldn't do it, I just stated my opinion
yeh I'm against it, but I cant stop you or anybody else x)


----------



## Lassy (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't. No no no. I am perfect with my current body, I'd do laser surgery to get a good eyesight and stuff like that but I wouldn't do stuff like change my nose. Although if one day one of breast gets bigger of 3 cups compared to the other one, I'd do a breast decreasement.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> I mean I don't think minor plastic surgery is bad but I don't think people should go around redoing their face and stuff everyone was made to look how they look so I mean I won't look down upon you for it but I also wouldn't support it ... if that makes sens



you.. I saw yur pic on that thread so please don't let surgeons touch yur face
why so handsome?


----------



## kennedyxvx (May 17, 2014)

I don't think I would personally, however I don't think it's morally wrong for other people to do so. If it's something that is going to make them happy then that is totally their right. People aren't any less of people just because they decide to get plastic surgery.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2014)

Actually speaking of that, I guess I could use some touch ups on my face so it's not as ugs.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Actually speaking of that, I guess I could use some touch ups on my face so it's not as ugs.



so you'd look like Meowstic?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2014)

Uh...?


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

I wonder how you look like tho..


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

I have nothing against people who do it, but personally; no.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I wonder how you look like tho..


The world will never know.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 17, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> The world will never know.



I'd slap in my photo if I'd get to see you burn


----------



## meringue (May 26, 2014)

I definitely would. A lot of people don't know much about plastic surgery. Plastic surgery is usually successful, and it rarely ever does make you look weird, at least from what I've seen. I would know. My mom has had it and she looks much better than she did when she was younger.. Also there's tons of celebrities (Lots of kpop stars) that have gotten it and look way better now than they did before. I think it's absolutely fine. If you want to change something about yourself and you have the money to do so, then why not? It doesn't make you any less of a person.
Of course there are downsides to plastic surgery, like the price, risks of something going wrong, and probably more. The risks of something going wrong is realllllly low, and the price, well... nothing we can do about that. I guess for some people it's ok as maybe they're rich, other people not so much.. IMO, it's worth it even with the risks (which again, there's an incredibly low chance of something going wrong) and the price because appearances are important whether you like it or not. Some people might not admit it, but appearances are very important. Overall I think plastic surgery is okay. That's just my opinion though


----------



## Titi (May 26, 2014)

I wouldn't because I'm happy with the way I look now.
I had breast reduction surgery when I was 16 though, it classifies as cosmetic surgery but mine was for medical reasons. Mmy boos were pretty much ruining my back lmao. The surgery really changed my life, they're still pretty big but I can actually find bras that fit now, yay. 
I also had a friend who had plastic surgery on his nose, it was really big and it really lowered his self esteem. He said when he looked in the mirror all he could see was that nose and it ruined his day.

So I guess I can understand plastic/cosmetic surgery to some extent when someone's quality of life can be greatly improved from it. And besides, everyone is free to do what they want with their body... As long as they pay for it and not their insurance  I don't see the problem.


----------



## Lauren (May 26, 2014)

I said when I was 16 (I had little boobs) that by the time I was 18 and don't have boobs I would get a boob job, because I'm a D/DD (depending where I shop) I have no need now. But I have said I'll have a lift when I'm older. I really want a nose job, that's my biggest issue, I hate my nose.


----------



## Reindeer (May 26, 2014)

I personally wouldn't. There's nothing I'd really want changed, and apart from that my body scars easily. It would not help make me more attractive.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 26, 2014)

I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 26, 2014)

Yes I would. I actually plan to if I get enough money one day. 

Ever since puberty I've never been happy with my breasts and after breast feeding my son when he was a baby they just became so small and saggy. Also finding the right bra size for me as well as ones that actually look nice on me is virtually impossible so that has brought my confidence down so much more. I wouldn't get huge boobs though I would only get them turned into a C cup to make them more of an average size. 

This is something I don't actually talk about much with people because it really does upset me so please, no negative comments.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 26, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes I would. I actually plan to if I get enough money one day.
> 
> Ever since puberty I've never been happy with my breasts and after breast feeding my son when he was a baby they just became so small and saggy. Also finding the right bra size for me as well as ones that actually look nice on me is virtually impossible so that has brought my confidence down so much more. I wouldn't get huge boobs though I would only get them turned into a C cup to make them more of an average size.
> 
> This is something I don't actually talk about much with people because it really does upset me so please, no negative comments.



Same <3

Yeah guys can we please like not do the horrible comments that usually go hand in hand with this conversation online, a lot of people start  slut shaming and it is so ridiculous. Not everybody who gets cosmetic surgery to enhance their aesthetics is an absolute self centered moron, like a lot of people seem to think.

As long as you pay for it with your own money and get it done by a trusted surgeon, it isn't my business. It's hilarious how people seem to think every person that gets surgery hates their body and only changes it (say in like a boob job) to please other people.


----------



## cIementine (May 26, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I said when I was 16 (I had little boobs) that by the time I was 18 and don't have boobs I would get a boob job, because I'm a D/DD (depending where I shop) I have no need now. But I have said I'll have a lift when I'm older. I really want a nose job, that's my biggest issue, I hate my nose.




_I probably wouldn't get a nose job but I hate my nose too :c_


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (May 26, 2014)

Probably not, but if I ever considered it, I'd probably get something done about my ears. They stick out more than other peoples' and I hate them so much.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 26, 2014)

Avalon said:


> _I probably wouldn't get a nose job but I hate my nose too :c_



I've heard they're quite painful, but my friend's one went kinda wrong.
(She was bullied and and had her face slammed against a wall and it permanently disfigured her nose, so she had it done not long ago)


----------



## epona (May 26, 2014)

i'd never get it myself but to each their own!!
i was in a pretty bad car crash when i was young with my brother's (then) girlfriend and her sister, and her sister had to get serious cosmetic surgery to mask her facial injuries
in which case i could totally justify it, but nah i'd never get it for purely aesthetic reasons


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 26, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Same <3
> 
> Yeah guys can we please like not do the horrible comments that usually go hand in hand with this conversation online, a lot of people start  slut shaming and it is so ridiculous. Not everybody who gets cosmetic surgery to enhance their aesthetics is an absolute self centered moron, like a lot of people seem to think.
> 
> As long as you pay for it with your own money and get it done by a trusted surgeon, it isn't my business. It's hilarious how people seem to think every person that gets surgery hates their body and only changes it (say in like a boob job) to please other people.



Exactly. If I ever do get the chance to have it done it definitely wouldn't be for anyone, since my boyfriend says he loves them the way they are and I'm not even doing it for him. Even with his compliments I just can't bring myself to even like them a little bit. That's why I know it's something I'm not going to regret (unless something goes wrong) because after all the compliments it just doesn't change my mind about them. 

Oh another one I want to get is laser eye surgery. I don't know if this counts but thought I'd mention that too. So sick of wearing glasses and contact lenses.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 26, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Exactly. If I ever do get the chance to have it done it definitely wouldn't be for anyone, since my boyfriend says he loves them the way they are and I'm not even doing it for him. Even with his compliments I just can't bring myself to even like them a little bit. That's why I know it's something I'm not going to regret (unless something goes wrong) because after all the compliments it just doesn't change my mind about them.



I am exactly the same tbh 
Like I would totally consider lipo or a boob job, because that's what *I *want. My boyfriend says the same but tbh I think he'd rather see me being happy and doing something about it than getting ridiculously depressed about it and getting nowhere :")


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 26, 2014)

Looks like we're in the same situation. lol


----------



## ForestRabbit (May 26, 2014)

I would get my teeth fixed, just because it will be a lot easier for me to floss.  Otherwise, I'm pretty content with the way I look.  I'm only speaking for my OWN BODY.  What other people prefer to do with their own bodies, is their business.


----------



## ColorSpectrum (May 26, 2014)

If anything, I'd get breast reduction because of insecurities and its ruining my back.


----------



## grahamf (May 27, 2014)

I'd get a full lipo. I should check if it's covered by my insurance


----------



## Pathetic (May 27, 2014)

no
my parents say my face is "exotic?????????"


----------



## radical6 (May 27, 2014)

i have some phobia of surgery so no


----------



## Mariah (May 27, 2014)

alise said:


> no
> my parents say my face is "exotic?????????"


That means ugly.


----------



## Pathetic (May 27, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That means ugly.



no..really?


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 27, 2014)

Noep. I'm beautiful the way I am ~~~~ ❁◕ ‿ ◕❁  'least, that's what they say. 

Plus, if I'm going to do body modifications, I'd rather get another tattoo. yes pls.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 27, 2014)

Im sexy, so no


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 27, 2014)

Mariah said:


> That means ugly.



Go be bitter somewhere else.


----------



## m12 (May 27, 2014)

I wouldn't get it. I'd probably want to assist in performing one. I may just ask around work if I can sit in on one.


----------



## Blondiexo (May 27, 2014)

I would want to get it if it made me feel better. I think that if there's something that really bothers you, or that you really don't like, it's okay to change it to boost your self image. It's like being overweight and losing the weight to feel better about yourself. (P.S. I'm in college to become a cosmetic surgeon so maybe I'm a little biased.)


----------



## MrPicklez (May 27, 2014)

Nosejob. Already plan on getting it done to get rid of my Jew nose.


----------



## Bellxis (May 27, 2014)

No. We we made the way we were meant to be.


----------



## Farobi (May 27, 2014)

Bellxis said:


> No. We we made the way we were meant to be.



Amen!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 27, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Nosejob. Already plan on getting it done to get rid of my Jew nose.



don't ;o;


----------



## LambChoppa (May 30, 2014)

Yes, If you truly don't like something why not fix it to make yourself happy? It's not always true when people say it ends up looking bad. You probably looked at only the bad fixes that you see on celebrities gone wrong. But I've seen beautiful work on patients and
met people who are glad they got it done. However, I do find that there is a line between simply fixing and enhancing and an addiction. I find it funny how people are way into and supportive of contouring their faces to create different structures and allusions of slimmer features, but are against permanent surgery? Tbh, If you got the money, why not?
But to each his own


----------



## MistyBlue (May 30, 2014)

if I had to choose between a tattoo and plastic surgery, it would have to be a tattoo. I'd maybe get a nose piercing, but thats the extent. 

It's taken me this long to get used to my current looks, I don't think i'd be able to handle any more changes lmao  If anything's changing about me, I gotta be awake and able to see it all going on, which I obvs can't for surgery. I wouldn't trust anyone with full liberty to change my face as they saw fit haha 

But if it's going to make someone more confident/happy, and they have the funds for and the knowledge of the procedure, then I'd say go for it. it's just like any other thing you can change about yourself, like chemically straightening your hair, or getting a tattoo, so why not?  ^.^


----------



## Murmur (May 30, 2014)

I'm getting "plastic surgery" on my back because of a very long, ugly scar I have from surgery. It's all about helping your self confidence. If you had a very noticeable scar, you'd be self conscious too haha

If you want to get cosmetic surgery, do it! Just know that beauty is only skin deep, and it won't make every single self confidence issue go away (I know that)

(I may also get my nose fixed so I can reduce sinus problems and all the pressure I get from headaches, but that'll be another day )


----------



## ForestRabbit (May 30, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Nosejob. Already plan on getting it done to get rid of my Jew nose.



Does your nose look like Adrian Brody's nose? Very long and has that bump on it?  If so, I'm sure it's beautiful. But hey, it is your face, and you do whatever you want if it will make you happy for the rest of your life.  I hope your procedure goes well! I hope you get the nose you want. 

Come to think of it, I'd spend my money on facials-- just to minimize my pores a bit.  Even a healthy diet can't change my pore sizes.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2014)

No. Even if I was a multi-millionaire, I still wouldn't do it!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 31, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> No. Even if I was a multi-millionaire, I still wouldn't do it!



When you become multi-millionaire, you already into it LOL


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2014)

nope


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 31, 2014)

Unless trans surgeries count as plastic surgery, then no.


----------



## NoGame (Jun 2, 2014)

Nicole. said:


> No. Even if I was a multi-millionaire, I still wouldn't do it!



I understand you. It's fun, but most multi-millionaires get plastic surgeries in general. Take for example Nikki Cox (she looks pretty good after surgery, but still), or the "Cat Lady" - she is/was a multi-millionaire, even spend $4 millions on plastic surgeries. 

This is my opinion. I guess if I was a multi-millionaire (I'm not) I would think a lot different than today. But, who knows?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes. I'd get my ears pointed like elves' and faeries' ears, just because I love elves and faeries. Their ears look elegant.


----------



## Radda (Oct 11, 2014)

I would like to be Cindy Crawford


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol no, I wouldn't want to go under the knife and then get something wrong.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 11, 2014)

Absolutely not!! I like how I look just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## Lavender (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish I could have something done to my eyelids to bring them up a bit more- they are very hooded. But it's a bit scary and not something I'd want to spend the money on. I'm totally OK with it though :> People should do what they want with their bodies.


----------



## savanna (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. I like my face.


----------



## katsuragi (Oct 11, 2014)

yeah, i'm planning on getting minor surgery on my nose but that's probably it


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 11, 2014)

If I get breast cancer...yes I would like to have some boobs back...But I want them look natural.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

yeah if i got my face burnt off i would definitely get plastic surgery.


----------



## Delphine (Oct 11, 2014)

No, except if I had an accident or something like that.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Omg yeah I'd get an absolute ton of surgery. First off I'd get a boob job and then a nose job. Definitely some liposuction, basically everywhere. I'd have my stomach reshaped too. Probably a few lifts here and there, maybe a boob lift and a butt lift. A chin implant would be nice, as well as having injections into my cheekbones.

Realistically I'm probably only likely to get a boob job done in a few years time as a gift from my parents. The rest I'll have to save up for myself. The only necessaries are the boob job, nose job and lipo. The rest would just be nice little extras that I have no doubt I'll get over time.

I put my surgery rant in a spoiler because this topic hits a nerve for me. This isn't aimed at anyone on this thread as an FYI it's more of a passive aggressive rant against real life people whom I have had this conversation with countless times and every time I have ended up wanting to claw my eyeballs out.



Spoiler: Ranty rant



Just as a side note. I don't want all this surgery because 'I don't think I'm beautiful : (' like seriously. Don't even get me started on that saccharine 'you're perfect just the way you are'. I want it because hey. It's a free country and it's my body. And if I wanna stick some silicone in myself then that is my opinion. People in real life are often like 'haha you'll look like the cat lady with all that surgery' but it's like. Great. Because newflash honey I'm not trying to look attractive to you. If I end up looking like some silicone monster who 'looked so much nicer before the surgery </3' then good. Because it'll be on my terms. It'll be my decision.

Also just because some has had surgery doesn't mean you are granted the right to comment on their bodies. Like I know people think they're being nice by saying 'aww she was prettier before' but it's like nah. You don't have the right to say anything about my body or what I do with it. You can think whatever you want about me. But you wouldn't come up to me and say 'wow your natural nose is bumpy and disgusting'. So why the hell would you say something like 'aww your old nose was beautiful you look too plastic now'. Like what the hell gives you the right.

/Sorry I get defensive over stuff like this. Didn't want to come across as rude. Just had too many 'no why would you want surgery you're perfect the way you are : )' and it just makes me want to vomit on myself tbh. This wasn't directed at anyone in this thread tbh I didn't even read most of this thread.


----------



## Opal (Oct 11, 2014)

No way....I don't see why anyone would get it unless it's to sort out some deformality, if u think it will make u prettier.... It really won't. It will just make u look worse. Ppl need to accept themselves for who they r. Here's a little thing to inspire u to be u 
───(♥)(♥)(♥)────(♥)(♥)(♥) __ ɪƒ ƴσυ'ʀє αʟσηє,
──(♥)██████(♥)(♥)██████(♥) ɪ'ʟʟ ɓє ƴσυʀ ѕɧα∂σѡ.
─(♥)████████(♥)████████(♥) ɪƒ ƴσυ ѡαηт тσ cʀƴ,
─(♥)██████████████████(♥) ɪ'ʟʟ ɓє ƴσυʀ ѕɧσυʟ∂єʀ.
──(♥)████████████████(♥) ɪƒ ƴσυ ѡαηт α ɧυɢ,
────(♥)████████████(♥) __ ɪ'ʟʟ ɓє ƴσυʀ ρɪʟʟσѡ.
──────(♥)████████(♥) ɪƒ ƴσυ ηєє∂ тσ ɓє ɧαρρƴ,
────────(♥)████(♥) __ ɪ'ʟʟ ɓє ƴσυʀ ѕɱɪʟє.
─────────(♥)██(♥) ɓυт αηƴтɪɱє ƴσυ ηєє∂ α ƒʀɪєη∂,
───────────(♥) __ ɪ'ʟʟ ʝυѕт ɓє ɱє.

But u know, if u want to get it then it's ur decision


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 11, 2014)

A little, but I'd get it in South Korea.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 11, 2014)

Opal said:


> No way....I don't see why anyone would get it unless it's to sort out some deformality, if u think it will make u prettier.... It really won't. It will just make u look worse. Ppl need to accept themselves for who they r. Here's a little thing to inspire u to be u
> ───(♥)(♥)(♥)────(♥)(♥)(♥) __ ɪƒ ƴσυ'ʀє αʟσηє,
> ──(♥)██████(♥)(♥)██████(♥) ɪ'ʟʟ ɓє ƴσυʀ ѕɧα∂σѡ.
> ─(♥)████████(♥)████████(♥) ɪƒ ƴσυ ѡαηт тσ cʀƴ,
> ...



Why would it make you look worse? It doesn't usually unless it's some cheap botched job. most people prefer the way they look after surgery.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not at all opposed to plastic surgery on anyone. I think it's rude how so many people crap on it; if it makes others happy why do you think your opinion, as a stranger no less, matters at all? It doesn't effect you personally in any way. At the end of the day you're still crapping on someone's appearance and it's entirely uncalled for.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been contemplating it for a while. I had to have a c section with my daughter, so it's been hard to get back into shape after being essentially cut open. I'm back down to almost my pre-pregnancy weight, probably about 5 pounds left to lose or so, and they've been the most difficult. If I *were* to get a surgery done, it would be in about the next 4 years or so and would most likely be a tummy tuck.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 11, 2014)

I totally would. I'm not crazy about body modifications, but I'd love to be rid of a specific insecurity. Change is scary though, and I'd be worried about permanent damage.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn't consider it at this point in time, but I wouldn't rule it out for the future.  I don't exactly relish the thought of my face and body becoming saggy and essentially unrecognizable and doubt I'd be opposed to a little nip and tuck if and when that does happen.  I think it's easy to denounce things like cosmetic surgery when you're youthful and things like age and childbirth haven't yet wreaked havoc on your body, but I can definitely understand the reasoning of those who choose to go under the knife.  It just boils down to the fact that it's their body and their decision, and it doesn't really affect anyone else.

On the other hand, I do have to question the psyche of those who take things too far and end up looking more like melted candles than actual human beings.  There's definitely a difference between a breast reconstruction after having three kids or an eye lift in your early 50's, and injecting yourself with so much filler and having your face stretched out to the point where you look like a feline.  While none of it is a necessity, I can certainly understand the reasoning of those who fall into the former category.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Oct 11, 2014)

Not to me personally. Im pretty comfortable with my body image, and i've always lived off the concept that you have to work for something to get it, therefore i would rather work on my looks with something like going to the gym once a week instead of having someone magically fix it for me. Yeah people probably think my nose is crooked, but why should i have to go change it for them? I feel like the true way to being comfortable with your body and how it looks is to live in it. 
However i don't judge people who do get plastic surgery, its their decision and just because i wouldn't do it myself doesn't mean they cant do it~


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 11, 2014)

No, no, and _hell_ no.

I'm not even comfortable with myself or my appearance, but I can't imagine throwing that much money away just to change something about myself. I can understand that it helps some people feel more comfortable about themselves and their appearances, but I don't think the minor boost of confidence is worth the money, the risk, or literally altering your physical identity. I feel like it bases too much on the opinion of the outside world and what we think they want to see, when what matters about a person should be who they are and not what they look like. I feel like the media projects the wrong idea to people, young and old, about catering to what they want and what society deems 'acceptable' or 'attractive'. I don't honestly think I could be comfortable with myself knowing that I paid someone to physically change me in hopes that I would better accept myself because of facial or body features that were new/different. 

If that's what someone wants to do for themselves, by all means, I'm not about to make a campaign against it or anything ridiculous like that, but I don't think it helps in the long-run. And it's not for me, personally. I'll live with my less-than-nice features and learn to accept myself as the person I see in the mirror instead of trying to alter her. And in the end, I think I'll be glad that I did.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

You guys can state whether or not you'd personally have plastic surgery without throwing those who choose to have it under the bus. People who get procedures done do it to love themselves more. In my opinion it's the same thing as getting your hair done, getting a tattoo, etc. You are simply altering your outward appearance to match a more ideal version of yourself, albeit with more 'trauma' to your body only for the healing period. What's worse, living with years of internal hatred towards your appearance, or the downtime of recovery? Some people really can't accept what they see in the mirror and they are perfectly okay spending their money and time to change that, and that's fine!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> You guys can state whether or not you'd personally have plastic surgery without throwing those who choose to have it under the bus.



I fail to see where anyone since your last comment threw people who chose to have it "under the bus". We can respectfully disagree or have an opinion about the matter or our own view on it. Nowhere in any response on this page was anyone degraded or insulted for their choice of doing so.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 11, 2014)

As of this time in my life, I wouldn't get it. Right now I'm okay with how my face and body are even though I might not be 100% satisfied. If one day in the future I can afford it and want it badly enough, then sure. And I wouldn't belittle anyone who chooses to get plastic surgery, because its their body and they have the right to do with it as they please. Having stuff done doesn't make you any less of a person, just like being all natural doesn't make you a better person. 

And I think plastic surgery is an especially beautiful thing for people who have had terrible accidents and want to fix their features, so there's that.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I fail to see where anyone since your last comment threw people who chose to have it "under the bus". We can respectfully disagree or have an opinion about the matter or our own view on it. Nowhere in any response on this page was anyone degraded or insulted for their choice of doing so.


Your post for example then?

"I don't think the minor boost of confidence is worth the money, the risk, or literally altering your physical identity"

"[plastic surgery] doesn't help in the long run"

Who's to say how living with years of internal hatred can affect one's psyche? By all means, it definitely helps in the long run.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Your post for example then?
> 
> "I don't think the minor boost of confidence is worth the money, the risk, or literally altering your physical identity"
> 
> ...



What part of "I don't think the---etc" doesn't clue you in to the fact that I'm expressing my opinion? I never said it was fact and I never berated anyone for choosing to do so. It sounds more like you're trying to find things to be offended about when there isn't anything said or stated offensively in the slightest.

And it's not fact with what you say, either. Because I've lived with internal hatred and plastic surgery would not solve my problems or help me, personally.

Please just accept the fact that people can disagree with you and that doesn't mean they're attacking anyone.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> What part of "I don't think the---etc" doesn't clue you in to the fact that I'm expressing my opinion? I never said it was fact and I never berated anyone for choosing to do so. It sounds more like you're trying to find things to be offended about when there isn't anything said or stated offensively in the slightest.
> 
> And it's not fact with what you say, either. Because I've lived with internal hatred and plastic surgery would not solve my problems or help me, personally.
> 
> Please just accept the fact that people can disagree with you and that doesn't mean they're attacking anyone.


Sweetheart I am well aware it is your opinion. That's all this thread is: opinions. It sounds like you're trying to speak for me? Odd how you don't find the comment "[plastic surgery] doesn't help in the long run" offensive. You have no basis to make that comment; it's up to the person having the surgery to make that comment, it's totally subjective. Some people who have plastic surgery may be extremely happy with their decision in the long run, it just depends. But you can't say it's not worth it for anybody in the long run, because you truly don't know.

That's great that you acknowledge plastic surgery won't work for you personally. The same reason you stated, is why it _does_ work for others though.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 11, 2014)

Motte said:


> Sweetheart I am well aware it is your opinion. That's all this thread is: opinions. It sounds like you're trying to speak for me? Odd how you don't find the comment "[plastic surgery] doesn't help in the long run" offensive. You have no basis to make that comment; it's up to the person having the surgery to make that comment, it's totally subjective. Some people who have plastic surgery may be extremely happy with their decision in the long run, it just depends. But you can't say it's not worth it for anybody in the long run, because you truly don't know.
> 
> That's great that you acknowledge plastic surgery won't work for you personally. The same reason you stated, is why it _does_ work for others though.



I'm not trying to speak for you when I say, and I quote: "If that's what someone wants to do for themselves, by all means, I'm not about to make a campaign against it or anything ridiculous like that, *but I don't think it helps in the long-run*. And it's not for me, personally."

I don't find that offensive at all and I'm _boggled_ by how you do. I did not speak "for" you or "for" anyone else. I said I don't think it helps in the long-run. That's *my opinion*. I'm not forcing it on you and I'm not trying to pass anything off as "fact" like you were with what you said. You truncated my response in your quote to take out the part where I clearly said it was my opinion.

If it works for others, that's fine. I never said I judged anyone who did it or who plans to do it. I never said it's not worth it for anyone in the long-run. I said I don't think it helps. I explained why I thought that over the rest of my response. If you disagree with me, that's fine--you're entitled to your opinion just as I am to mine. I respect that. However, I never belittled anyone and you're nit-picking my opinion, which is ridiculous in itself. Just agree to disagree and leave it.

Anyway, I'm through with arguing with you about this. That's not what this topic is for.


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm not trying to speak for you when I say, and I quote: "If that's what someone wants to do for themselves, by all means, I'm not about to make a campaign against it or anything ridiculous like that, *but I don't think it helps in the long-run*. And it's not for me, personally."
> 
> I don't find that offensive at all and I'm _boggled_ by how you do. I did not speak "for" you or "for" anyone else. I said I don't think it helps in the long-run. That's *my opinion*. I'm not forcing it on you and I'm not trying to pass anything off as "fact" like you were with what you said. You truncated my response in your quote to take out the part where I clearly said it was my opinion.
> 
> ...


"It sounds more like you're trying to find things to be offended about when there isn't anything said or stated offensively in the slightest." would be speaking for me.

Some responses in this thread:
"Tbh it often looks horrible"
"generally I think people look worse after they've had it"
"Most people after plastic surgery look awful"
"and when people meddle with God's creation, honestly, they look ugliER"
"I look bad already, but with that I'd look MUCH worse."
'"it has just ruined a lot of people and most of the time people get addicted to it and look fake and its just eh"
" if u think it will make u prettier.... It really won't. It will just make u look worse."

If you seriously fail to see all of these opinions as problematic (yes, including yours that I brought up) then you're right, this dialogue is a lost cause.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd only get it if it were for restoring a damaged part of my body, something that was actually detrimental to me and this would fix that! Otherwise, no.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 11, 2014)

I probably wouldn't get it myself, but if someone else wants to then that's their choice. I mean, if it makes them feel better about themselves then why not? Every person should be able to do what they want with their body if they feel it'll make them look better.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2014)

Pipsqueak said:


> I totally would. I'm not crazy about body modifications, but I'd love to be rid of a specific insecurity. Change is scary though, and I'd be worried about permanent damage.



I'm on the same boat. I'd really love to fix my huge insecurity but I know the surgery for it comes with huge risks and possible health problems. I would also have a hard time finding a surgeon I could trust with such a huge procedure. 

But I think the change would make me happy and that's all that should matter.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn't get plastic surgery, I don't like changing my body. (It's why I have no piercings and I never dyed my hair, etc.). But I won't bash on people who do since it's their choice and I'm not the boss of them. Also, if I _had_ to get plastic surgery, I would be scared because of all the horror stories I've heard somewhere.


----------



## Selene (Oct 11, 2014)

No, I don't see the point in it. Waste of money, unless I actually NEED it.


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh gosh I probably will get a nose job at some point...


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 11, 2014)

I'd only get it if I was deformed from some kind of horrific accident or something. Otherwise I never would. Of course I have many imperfections, but it would just be really strange to change the things that make up my appearance that I see every day.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 11, 2014)

No I wouldn't get plastic surgery, but I don't understand why there's so much hate for people who get plastic surgery. If they are getting them from an accredited surgeon, and they like the results and it makes them happy, then who _cares_.
I guess there's so much hate because a lot of people like to higher themselves from an attractive person by claiming they are at least "natural," or what not. But people alter their natural appearance in many other aspects, such as braces...or dyeing your hair. 
I wouldn't have plastic surgery because IDK what I dislike about myself, but I wouldn't hate on anyone who ever got it.


----------



## ally hopkins (Oct 11, 2014)

it depends on what id want to get / options to get stuff
i support people who want it and dont hate because its their choice and they deserve to be happy


----------



## f11 (Oct 11, 2014)

Not plastic surgery but I do want to have  surgery to on my arms and my feet.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes I'd get a nose job. I hate my nose.


----------



## Vickytoria (Oct 11, 2014)

*I'd never get plastic surgery
God mad me the way I am and I'm happy that way *


----------



## Motte (Oct 11, 2014)

One could also say that god made very capable & skilled surgeons


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 12, 2014)

Maybe if my chin is to round... But I do <3 most of my flaws and things I dislike about myself,it makes me more unique.


----------



## Mango (Oct 12, 2014)

only if i was injured


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Nahhh. Everyone is beautiful


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 12, 2014)

I don't know.. maybe? I really don't see anything wrong with it, and if there comes a time in my life when I want it, I will do it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

I mean, it depends. I don't think I would ever, but I guess if there was something that I _truly_ didn't like about my appearance, possible.
On another note, I don't think people who've had plastic surgery deserve that much hate from some people. I've seen some really nasty things said about people with plastic surgery, and It's really kind of sad.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I might one day, this sounds kindof stupid but I have quite chubby cheeks and I can imagine they'll start sagging one day.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 12, 2014)

right now, no. there's nothing horribly wrong with me that I'd like to fix. but when I'm like 60, who knows. but I'm hoping at that point I won't care too much about looks anyways. c:

but in general, I'm all for plastic surgery - people should be able to make themselves look however they want. within reasonable safety limits anyways.


----------



## oranje (Oct 12, 2014)

I personally wouldn't get plastic surgery for myself (unless I was in some kind of accident *knock on wood*). However if others would want plastic surgery to improve their self-esteem, reduce bullying, ect that is fine with me as long as they do it for themselves and not others.


----------

